#ubuntu-bo 2012-04-11
<ealexmp> hola buenos dias
<ealexmp> alguien sabe como instalar o algun manual de como instalar ubuntu server haciendo raid por hardware
<ealexmp> alguna idea
<ealexmp> para que crean un canal si van a responder
